# [wifi] zd1211rw error. dongle marche ou creve ?

## vlotho

Salut,

/var/log/message :

```
Jun  8 14:22:36 livecd usb 1-2: Could not load firmware file zd1211/zd1211_ub. Error number -2

Jun  8 14:22:36 livecd zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -2

Jun  8 14:22:36 livecd usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jun  8 14:22:36 livecd zd1211rw: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -2

Jun  8 14:22:36 livecd usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw
```

la commande lsmod retourne bien le zd1211rw dans la liste mais pas de eth0 ni dans le ifconfig ni dans le iwconfig

quand je lance la commande :

iwconfig eth0 essid xxxxxxxx

```
Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

        SET failed on device eth0 ; no such device
```

perso je pense que mon dongle est foutu. peut être une coupure soudaine du réseau qui lui a pas plu ou de l'alim ... c'est depuis que j'ai changé ma LB classique contre la pro. sur la classique et sous Debian, elle fonctionnais. après le changement de LB plus moyen de la faire fonctionner sur Deb...

----------

## geekounet

```
Jun  8 14:22:36 livecd zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -2 
```

Il faudrait peut-être déjà commencer par installer le firmware  :Wink: 

----------

## vlotho

merde je pensais que si le module était chargé le firmware était installé aussi et vu que j'ai pas le net sur cette bécane je vais encore me taper la galère.

----------

## vlotho

petit complément :

```
Jun  8 15:54:01 livecd usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Jun  8 15:54:01 livecd usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun  8 15:54:02 livecd zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: firmware version 4605

Jun  8 15:54:02 livecd zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: zd1211 chip 0ace:1211 v4330 full 00-03-1b RF2959_RF pa0 g---

Jun  8 15:54:02 livecd zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: eth0

Jun  8 15:54:14 livecd rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "ALICE-293E39" - not connecting

Jun  8 15:54:14 livecd rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "Livebox-D9E8" - not connecting

Jun  8 15:54:14 livecd rc-scripts: Couldn't associate with any access points on eth0

Jun  8 15:54:14 livecd rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth0

Jun  8 15:57:01 livecd ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Jun  8 15:58:08 livecd zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: error ioread32(CR_REG1): -11
```

c'est cette ligne qui me turlupine :

```
Jun  8 15:58:08 livecd zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: error ioread32(CR_REG1): -11
```

j'ai bien tout configuré selon la partie "configuration manuelle du réseau" du manuel étant donné que je suis en ip fixe dans mon intranet

en plus je trouve pas les fichiers ou sont écrit les paramètre en dur style /etc/network/interfaces sur debian

bon pour le firmware pas de soucis  :Wink:  ca gère xD

----------

## vlotho

petit rajout pour faire ca à la bien ( ouai je sais c'est nul )

la commande :

lspci|grep -i net

ne renvoi rien

ifconfig -a :

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:1B:57:ED:71  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:13112 (12.8 Kb)  TX bytes:13112 (12.8 Kb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:13112 (12.8 Kb)  TX bytes:13112 (12.8 Kb)
```

route -n :

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

iwconfig :

```
eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"Livebox-D9E8"  Nickname:"zd1211"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1E:4C:BF:B8:F2   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   

          Encryption key:****-****-****-****-****-****-**   Security mode:open

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

et donc le soucis c'est que même après la configuration pas de ping vers aucune machine du réseau ni à l'extérieur.

----------

## vlotho

je sais pas trop tout les combien de temps on peu faire les up ici alors j'en fais un pti  :Wink: 

----------

